

writegood.vim: a plugin to highlight common writing problems - shawndumas
https://github.com/davidbeckingsale/writegood.vim

======
rhgraysonii
You should talk to Loren over at www.penflip.com and see if he could have some
use with this in future features for his editor, seeing as its open source.
They just keep growing and he has some wonderful ideas. It looks great!

